# Remind You Of Something?



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This is what a Russian gold cased, red faced watch can look like when designed with a modicum of restraint. What do you think? Especially Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mark,

What makes you think I like red dialed Russian watches?
















That ones not bad at all.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watch,I like it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think you meant this one Mark? Keeps good time.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The gold comes off those cases really easily doesn't it Mark







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> The gold comes off those cases really easily doesn't it Mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You noticed







yep, anywhere there is an angle it is fast wearing away


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > The gold comes off those cases really easily doesn't it Mark
> ...


I only noticed Mark because I have a couple with the same case.

Looks like yours has got the hallmark discolouration around the edge of the dial too







. Join the club







.

I wouldn't swop them for Stan's pristine Rekord though







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You won't get the chance Ian.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Looks like yours has got the hallmark discolouration around the edge of the dial too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anything else you want to find fault with?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan said:


> I think you meant this one Mark? Keeps good time.


 I am glad to hear it has one redeeming feature Stan, I still find it aesthetically displeasing


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No problem Mark, we can't all like the same things.


----------

